# Gas Leak Cause for Evacuation?



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Whole neighborhoods in Massachusetts evacuated due to leaks and explosions. https://nypost.com/2018/09/15/new-gas-leak-in-massachusetts-town-recovering-from-explosions/

I have to admit I had never considered this as a possible problem. No idea why I never thought of it as I have gotten off a fire truck and shut the gas off at the meter or the tank ( in rural areas ) when responding to a fire call . I just never considered this as a neighborhood or multiple town threat without a house being on fire.

Just seems like they could turn off gas to the house and be OK with being in the home. Most homes in town I thought had a shut off at the edge of the property / street and one at the meter outside the house.

This situation is one that screams - camper or camping equipment. Good for recreation, house guest and for use when you cannot use your home for what ever reason.

Your house blows up, destroyed by a tornado, flood or catches on fire you can live till you get rebuilt or a new place obtained.

Used tents and bags, camp stove does not take up that much wallet or space to store. Garage sale it to begin with . Better stuff all loaded up with water filters, gas, water filter, water, food in hard plastic containers loaded on a utility or enclosed cargo trailer. Better yet (in my opinion) a camper .


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

Back in 1985 I was a leader of a microwave tower crew. We were working out in the boonies of Missouri. One of the tower climbers said he saw a geyser down the road. I drove down the road to investigate. The qeyser was a broken gas pipeline spraying mud and water 30 feet into the air! At the end of the day I copied the phone number off the pipeline placard and phoned it in when I got back to my motel. Given a source of ignition, that would been a real mess!


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

I have gotten off the fire truck where the 4 walls were blown out and the roof was at chest level because somebody tried to end it. The fool got blown out of the house. 
Look up gas explosions Irondequoit and Brighton NY, it’s not that uncommon, even if these were 20 years apart.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The big problem here in Ma. with the gas is not a house line leaking, yes that can blow up a house.

The problem is the breakage of the feeder before it gets to a house, 

that gas can and does get into the sewer system and Electric/ telephone conduits.

When they go a whole bunch of houses and businesses go up with it.

Saw one in the big city I lived in, took down three brick business buildings.

Most of those gas and water pipes in the city are 130 years old or more, they break all the time.

Some of the large water mains 18"+ are made of oak planking and have been in the ground since the 1860's.

Out on the main highway 2 miles from me there was a gas leak with the hole about 2 inches in diameter, 

rain water would run down the hill causing a geyser effect, It took 2 years for them to get around to fix it.

The line I think was installed in 1910.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Whatever happened to the OP @RJAMES ?

She sure could be a contrary old sumbitch every now and again! I miss her.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yep! And that sailboat guy from the pacific north west.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

Big one in Madrid a few days ago killed a couple of folks. ...bummer


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

High-pressure gas lines can fill an entire neighborhood with gas in a matter of minutes. I know because one was breached about a block from me one day. I got an automated call informing me of it.

No big deal, though. I just went to the house of one of my MAGs members, let myself in, and when he got home we went plinking. By the time I got the all-clear to return home, it was 11:30PM, so I just stayed at his place for the night.

I also was working on a house rehab and was returning from lunch when I turned the corner to return to the site and saw a blue haze in the street. It wasn't until I got out that I smelled the gas. Plumbers were trenching a new water line into the house and dug up a HP line. Shut the job down for the rest of the day.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Well hopefully Gas companys have built better, safer systems over time.. I love to have gas system for cooking etc when I sell this house to retire somewhere.
But, I dont want to be on 1950s pipes either..


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> Whole neighborhoods in Massachusetts evacuated due to leaks and explosions. https://nypost.com/2018/09/15/new-gas-leak-in-massachusetts-town-recovering-from-explosions/
> 
> I have to admit I had never considered this as a possible problem. No idea why I never thought of it as I have gotten off a fire truck and shut the gas off at the meter or the tank ( in rural areas ) when responding to a fire call . I just never considered this as a neighborhood or multiple town threat without a house being on fire.
> 
> ...


Big lawsuit it Dallas. Crappy gas lines in certain pats of of town. Killed a 12 year old girl a few years back. That goofy town spends more time promoting social justice nuttiness than taking care of business. Mighty glad we been all electric for 45 years or so. 
https://dfw.cbslocal.com/2021/01/12...dations-gas-explosion-dallas-home-kills-girl/


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> ...... Mighty glad we been all electric for 45 years or so. ......


Electricity kills more people than gas does.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Electricity kills more people than gas does.


Sounds plausible. I know more people shocked to death than gassed to death or killed in an explosion. Did you know Doctors kills more more folks than guns and car wrecks? They have killed everybody I ever knew except them who was DRT. That's dead right there in cop jargon lol. Half of them graduate in the lower 50% of class in med school..plus black and lady doctors get affirmation action. Yikes. I like Jewish Doctors. They dont get any slack cut. 
https://www.relfe.com/wp/health/doctors-kill-people-guns-traffic-accidents-combined/


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds plausible. I know more people shocked to death than gassed to death or killed in an explosion. Did you know Doctors kills more more folks than guns and car wrecks? They have killed everybody I ever knew except them who was DRT. That's dead right there in cop jargon lol. Half of them graduate in the lower 50% of class in med school..plus black and lady doctors get affirmation action. Yikes. I like Jewish Doctors. They dont get any slack cut.
> https://www.relfe.com/wp/health/doctors-kill-people-guns-traffic-accidents-combined/


Not just electrocuted, but die in house fires caused by poor wiring. The reason you never read about all the house fire deaths is they're so common the news doesn't report them. But blow a house off a foundation when a gas leak reaches the pilot in the water heater.... THAT'S NEWS!!!!!


----------

